# BYE-BYE!!



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

http://www.freesmileys.org http://www.freesmileys.org


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

One last bomb before your back to work?:gn:gn:gn:gn
Hate to be the one on the receiving end:hn


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Oh man here we go. This should hit mid Oct at the earliest....


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=scared/scared0016.gif

Sounds like you're on your way back to work. Safe journey and calm waters!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:r:tu:r:r


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Good one Al..:tu:tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, we've seen the Canadian Snail Mail Bombs before!:ss

Pull up a chair folks!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Come on, guys... 

Christmas bombs always make me feel warm and fuzzy, don't spoil it.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nothing to worry about, Dave is getting up to Al's age and is starting to forget things, he prob forgot to put cigars in the package :tg


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I cross my fingers and pray that Al is on the recieving part of this.


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Wonder who the poor innocent victim is? :hn I better start digging a trench just in case the fallout :gn:gncomes anywhere close.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Hey... they may take a while to detonate... but have you seen the damamge this man brings?! This Old Sailor sinks your ship! :ss*


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm gonna have to subscribe to this thread. 
That way I can get immediately informed when this hits someday. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

ir13 said:


> Nothing to worry about, Dave is *getting up to Al's age* and is starting to forget things, he prob forgot to put cigars in the package :tg


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> I cross my fingers and pray that Al is on the recieving part of this.


I am going to cross Don's fingers too


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

He's at it again!!!! LOOKOUT :gn :gn :gn


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

:cp


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> I am going to cross Don's fingers too


And I'm going to cross Shawns fingers crossing Don's fingers...


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

shvictor said:


> And I'm going to cross Shawns fingers crossing Don's fingers...


It's not me, Dave and I are friends.

You guys are sick bunch I tell ya!


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> It's not me, Dave and I are friends.
> 
> You guys are sick bunch I tell ya!


Excessive crossing of body parts may lead to blindness.....

:cp


----------



## _mo (Aug 14, 2008)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Excessive crossing of body parts may lead to blindness.....
> 
> :cp


and nausea uu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Dave is sending out another one of those bombs that just tears houses apart:gn:gn


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Dave,
Not sure if this one was part of my brother's vicious theme of "group bombing" me for my divorce but I did get a bomb in the mail from you. Thank you so much for the 10 sticks (aka T-shirt :r). I am at the library so they won't let me upload any photos but I will do so when I go in to work tonight. Take care and smooth sailing sailor 

Andrew

(And yes I know, a thread is useless unless there are pictures)


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Here is what I got from Old Sailor. :hnNot sure if this was part of this bomb or part of the divorce bomb or one in the same.

View attachment 21164
View attachment 21165


RP Sun Grown, CAO Gold Maduro, Chateau Fuente King B, Oliva Series V, ITC by RP, Padilla Hybrid, Sancho Panza, Perdomo Vintage 91, Ashton VSG and La Flor Dominica Double Ligero Chisel.

Thanks Sailor!


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

DPD6030 said:


> Here is what I got from Old Sailor. :hnNot sure if this was part of this bomb or part of the divorce bomb or one in the same.
> 
> View attachment 21164
> View attachment 21165
> ...


That's Dave's MO... he keeps you guessing.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:r:chk:r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Dave's a beast!! Granted, an OLD beast but a beast none the less.


----------

